# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  My jack3d review!!

## g-bolt

ok so i tried Jack3d pre-w/o today for the first time. I had it just before leaving for the gym, after 10 mins my whole body was tingling and i wanted to rip the steering wheel off my car lol! once at the gym i found my motivation AND energy level was greatly improved. My only problem was the inevitable come down, after my post workout meal i was almost falling asleep on my feet lol.

My personal rating: 8.5/10

----------


## Txtoast

Jack3d is great and cheaper than most other supps like it. I usually take mine 30 min before workout though.

----------


## BORIQUENA76

G-bolt i also liked the jackd but i never experienced a come down from it. Have you tried any other pre workout drinks?

----------


## optionsdude

Okay I have been loving jack3d. Really has helped me push myself more and more on cardio. The pump is cool too. However, I have been having a problem with my jaw muscles tightening the last couple of months,which happens to be when I started taking jack3d. At first I thought it was more neck problems,but dr asked if my jaw was sore in the morning and it's not. Only gets tight after I go to work, which is right after I go to the gym. So I ran out of jack3d and jaw muscles loosened up. BUt just to make sure I bought another jar and it's definitely the jack3d making my jaw tight. I need something with less caffiene I think, or knock out the morning cup of joe and just drink the jack before the gym. I'll try it and see what happens.

----------


## BrandonMBW2

Agreed. Jack3d is a great pre-workout. I've heard it may be taken off the shelf though due to the 1,3D.

----------


## g-bolt

> Agreed. Jack3d is a great pre-workout. I've heard it may be taken off the shelf though due to the 1,3D.


Yeah this is because they have found that jack3d could cause a POSITIVE urinalysis for methamphetamines. I have now stopped using it!!!!

----------


## optionsdude

WTF! Are you kidding about the urinalysis? I get randoms at work I guess I better stop. That sucks I just bought a new jar last week. I tried not drinking coffee yesterday and just the jack 3d my jaw wasn't as tense but it looks like I have to give it up for sure now.

----------


## Slinjim

The tingling is most likely due to the 1,3 D. I often experience a tingling sort of flushing experience from it. Sometimes it will make me light headed also.

I just tried the watermelon. By far the best flavor i have tried. If you are interested it is exclusive to vitamin shoppe but they offer competitive prices so i didn't mind forking out the money.

----------


## Buddhabody

I work in Corrections and I also drive part time for the city where I live as a bus driver and get random drugs tests all the time. JACK3D does not cause a positive drug test, and its quite silly to assume it does. There is no evidence that it does and from personal experience this is not the case.

----------


## jpal

i have looked for it but i dont think you can get it in canada

----------


## optionsdude

Thanks Buddha!

----------


## Richie83

Agreed! Jack3d is the best pre-workout I've ever taken. I don't get the upset stomach from it that so many other's give me. It's also cheap... hands down best pre-work out sup I've tried.

----------


## Six

Cant find a better product for the price.

----------


## dragpack

i agree, i really like it, i sometimes take some before i go out, taking 3d reminds me of the movie limitless lol

----------


## Sky6620

Yes you can get it in canada!

----------


## Recusant

I liked it, but it made me tear through my workout  :Smilie:  I just wanted to keep going. I also felt out of breath a few times, i think i took too much and the effect was too great. It seemed to work on my mind, but didn't do anything as far as boosting performance. It was great when i felt a little tired or stressed though, helped me focus for sure.

----------


## DanB

> I work in Corrections and I also drive part time for the city where I live as a bus driver and get random drugs tests all the time. JACK3D does not cause a positive drug test, and its quite silly to assume it does. There is no evidence that it does and from personal experience this is not the case.


jack3d WILL cause a false positive for amphetamines in SOME types of dip test,not all or even a majority but it can and does happen. Upon lab analysis it will not cause any positives unless they are testing specifically for 1,3D which majority of sporting bodies will, also due to low content of 1,3D in single scoop of jack it is highly unlikely that one serving would cause false positive but when used over prolonged period of time, it is possible

----------


## stimpy

Any one ever get dizzy using this that has been the only thing. I have notice that ever once in a while I get alittle dizzy. Other then that I can not say anything bad about jack3d. It has helped me alot.

----------


## Times Roman

my son was taking it. there is a chemical in there, can't remember what it is, so we looked it up. once we saw what it was, we/he decided it wasn't in his best interests to continue taking from a health perspective

----------


## slfmade

Curious to know if anybody has taken Jack3d and an ECA stack (not at the same time). Which one did you like the most/which one was more effective.

----------


## gearbox

> Any one ever get dizzy using this that has been the only thing. I have notice that ever once in a while I get alittle dizzy. Other then that I can not say anything bad about jack3d. It has helped me alot.


I was told by my doctor (not saying its true) that you may experience a quit dizzy spill cause lots of blood flow is going to your muscles you are working out, and your heart rate is up! i got the same dizzy feeling

----------


## gearbox

and i dont like that is doesnt tell you exactly how much caffenine is in it?

----------


## DanB

word is that its approx 100mg, which sounds about right because the crash aint anywhere near as bad as 1mr which has twice that amount of caffinee

----------


## DanB

> Curious to know if anybody has taken Jack3d and an ECA stack (not at the same time). Which one did you like the most/which one was more effective.


personally i think eca hands down every time, but it depends on what dosage you running and why you want to use it, jack3d is good for extra 10% in workout or for some serious focus in cardio session eca has benefits for fat/cal burning and energy ,i sometimes take ephedrine before session on pads/sparring and it gives massive boost, but i dont think it is all to good for my body. . . . depends on goals

----------


## gearbox

> word is that its approx 100mg, which sounds about right because the crash aint anywhere near as bad as 1mr which has twice that amount of caffinee


thanks man...

----------


## bowldawg

I've tried most of the pre workout stuff and I like Jacked, but prefer ACG3. Just got 1mr and so far not really digging it.

----------


## youngbody

I've never had a crash after jack3d best preworkout i've used

----------


## spiketannin

10/10 for jack3d been on it for a week now..

----------


## DJ979

Yea jacked to me is the best pre-work. It gives me plenty of energy to do a good workout and honestly it makes me wanna keep on working out and not stop. Defiantly to me the best pre-work out.

----------


## ovidiu31

for the ones that say that you cant get it in canada, just go to ur supp store and ask for it, some shops have a few left in the back-store, another way is to order it online from bb.com.

----------


## Gsxr84

I found jack3d to be one of my favourite pre workouts out there.

----------


## myron gainz

If anyone was wondering why jacked may reduce diet and causes fat loss, it is because the 1,3-Dimethylamylamine HCL (Geranium Root extract) it converts to ephedrine in your body and along with the caffeine already in the pre workout, you have yourself an EC stack, it apparently makes you release adrenalin and Geranium Root is sometimes snorted by meth-amphetamine users

----------


## nkyle90

The reason Jack3d might get pulled is not because of the false positive for amphetamines. It is because two Army soldiers have died while taking it. They have now pulled it from all military bases pending a review to see if it is safe enough for consumption. On that note: I took the stuff for a while and at first it was the best thing since I discovered since coffee. Slowly but surely I had to keep increasing the dose to get the same effect. At 3 scoops I said enough is enough and stopped taking it. I waited 6 months and tried taking it again but went back to original dosing. No luck, just made me feel like I needed more. My conclusion is, if you need energy eat more and healthier, sleep more, and drink 1-2 cups of coffee before your workout.

----------


## gearbox

Not sure if this is jacking a thread but how does jack compare to white flood.

----------


## Razor

I like invincible better

----------


## Noles12

> Not sure if this is jacking a thread but how does jack compare to white flood.


Out of the two i personally prefer white flood

----------


## optionsdude

The other thing I noticed about jack3d is having to urinate suddenly. I drink a lot of water everyday and on the days I drink jack3d I get sudden urges to urinate to the point I almost have peed my pants. I still like the stuff though. I tried a free sample of 1mr and did not care for it. As for building up a tolerance on jack3d I don't take everyday and take at least a week off at the end of every cannister.

----------


## OriginalShovelhead79

I love the stuff, I get high as a kite when I lift. I do three scoops as I get to the gym. I too take urinanalysis for parole. Never a problem yet, knock on wood. Been on it for a year in two different states with no issues. If they take it off the market I plan to buy about 25 containers. Check it out. I went from hour and half to up to four hours a day. First high dose I did get all tingley and found it helps my pool and dart game too.

----------


## WarEagle

It's good stuff but you'll build a tolerance just like everything else. I actually drink it occasionally onn days I'm not working...I'm in sales and I def stay high energy...sometimes I try to eat my customer's arms...sort of hurts the sales numbers when I eat them...gotta stop that.

----------


## PeterJonesCA

I have used jack3d, another great pre work out is 1.M.R, pretty much same thing as jack3d. 1.M.R has been said to be a "copy" of jack3d, I like both.

----------


## Van Suka

> ok so i tried Jack3d pre-w/o today for the first time. I had it just before leaving for the gym, after 10 mins my whole body was tingling and i wanted to rip the steering wheel off my car lol! once at the gym i found my motivation AND energy level was greatly improved. My only problem was the inevitable come down, after my post workout meal i was almost falling asleep on my feet lol.
> 
> My personal rating: 8.5/10


The tingling is probably from the Beta Alanine?

----------


## Van Suka

> Out of the two i personally prefer white flood


Yes, I like White Flood also. I take a scoop and add 5g BCAA, 2.5g Leucine, 1/3 teaspoon Beta Alanine, and 1g each of Taurine, L-Citrulline, Tyrosine, Glycine and I always get the best workouts!

----------


## Artemicon

When I first started using this stuff it gave me the same feeling as the OP but it tapered off and I have to take at least 2 scoops to get anything out of it and it does very little now  :Frown: . My tub is a little older though maybe I should consider getting a new supply.

----------


## Silvercrank

I have a tub of Jack3d and NO Explode, i personally don't take the jack3d anymore as it doesn't effect me all that much, no idea why  :Frown:  Maybe i should try 2 scoops? NO Explode really gets me pumped up for a workout though.

----------

